# Best Private College for BDS in Lahore?



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi there! 

I'm a Pakistani-Australian living in Pakistan.
I plan on doing Bds from here and then moving to Australia to practice after sitting for the Australian Dental Council (ADC) exams.

I've just appeared for the MCAT and have around 80% as my aggregate score.
I wanted to get into Demontmorency but its merit won't be lower than 82% for sure so no chance. 

Anyhoo,I have also applied to _CMH_,_FMH_ and _LMDC_. 

The thing is,I'm facing great difficulty deciding which of the three colleges to attend.:?

There are a number of factors I have to consider before making my decision but I have zilch experience so I need help.

The most important factors I have to consider,I think : 

-How up to date the knowledge and equipment offered is by the college because the ADC exams require us to be 'current'. 

-How good the teachers are.

-What the pass rate is when it comes to the UHS examinations.

-Whether the university provides any guidance to students desirous to sit for foreign exams after graduating (I think LMDC does,though only for the USMLE and PLAB).


On a side note,CMH is very very close to my home (barely 5 mins away in a car) while FMH and LMDC are at quite a distance.
I don't know whether that should be a deciding factor or not when it comes to picking out a college.


I would really appreciate any help and advice.*Thanks*.


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

Also,as lots of practice is very important when it comes to dental education,which university will offer the largest number of patients to practice on?


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

If u have a choice then go for CMH in the first place, if not then go for LMDC but avoid choosing FMH if you can. This is a fact that BDS people face nothing but disappointment and discouragement at the hands of anatomy department and whole of our class failed send-up and stages of anatomy,( i hope you would understand that the whole class cannot be at fault). They have a new demonstrator to teach us and she is NOT good at all, does not even know what she is teaching, we complained time and again but the department would not listen and all they said was that our batch does not study at all, you will have one supply to your credit for sure in this subject. Apart from this, you will have so many tests and homework pressure that you will not be able to complete even one subject properly ( we get off at four and by the time we reach home its already 5 and i do not think that you will have enough energy in you to study after such a long day, I've heard other colleges get off early ). Only biochemistry department is helpful and gives ample time to the students for their tests and preparations . The departments do not cooperate among themselves in order to set up a proper test schedule...They would not help you with internal assessment either ( i have heard that the internal assessment of lmdc was good, 17/18 out of twenty in each subject)which helps a lot in your finals for passing your examinations ( you never know what comes up in your exam, sometimes its easy and sometimes its not!!!)...you may know the importance of passing your prof in first attempt when you go abroad (they deduct marks when you apply for a job), so be very careful in your choice of college, I did not knew about anatomy department when I joined FMH (and trust me this subject is not a piece of cake), you can however join it as your last resort, your score is good you will get into CMH Inshallah,( last time the bds merit of cmh was quite low), hope this helped, Goodluck!!!


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks loads for the comprehensive response Emaan. 
I'm looking for insider knowledge from Bds students and hope some CMH and LMDC students can also apprise me of their situation.

An entire class failed?!
Like WOW (more shocked by FMH's response,and it appears FMH's bureaucratic machinery is broken!).
My perception of FMH has completely changed after reading your response.
High merit numbers got me thinking there must be something great to it.

I've just given the CMH Entrance Test today and it went just k.
I heard CMH's merit for Bds was very low last year,but the CMH people said that it will not be 'so low' this year for sure (they were facing some 'issues last year') so I've a horrible case of the jitters till they announce my admission! 

I do wonder,however,if LMDC is better than FMH when it comes to Bds,why is it that FMH's merit is much higher? :?


----------

